
It's Not a WikiLeak: Assange-Manning Chat Logs Surface on Army Website - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/12/wikileaks-assange-manning/
======
yread
Very interesting. I'm reading the whole logs now and it opens more questions
...

For example they talk about our referendum (that was
[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/iceland-voters-
reject...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/iceland-voters-reject-
repayment-plan/?_r=0) this one) as if Assange had some influence on it ( he
mentions there was a lot of work behind the scenes). Is he just self-
aggrandizing again or what is going on?

They are also discussing the Collateral damage video - Assange says it looks
good and Manning asks if he mean "wide angle" from a "dropped camera". Did
that ever surface? Or am I misinterpreting it?

